# Kia Classic Discussion Thread



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

This week the LPGA moves to the state of California for the playing of the Kia Classic. Many of you may remember last year's exciting finish, when Beatriz Recari won in a playoff over I.K. Kim. Cristie Kerr, Pornanong Phatlum, and Mo Martin finished one shot back. This tournament has a history of first time winners. Hee Kyung Seo and Sandra Gal both got their first LPGA victories at the Kia Classic. 

This will be tournament #6 of 32 on this year's LPGA schedule. 

Here are the Key Details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kia Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first two rounds have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kia Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1 

1	Paula Creamer	-5	
1	Mariajo Uribe	-5	
3	Mi Hyang Lee	-4	
3	Jodi Ewart Shadoff	-4	
3	Cristie Kerr	-4	
3	Shanshan Feng-4	
7	Azahara Munoz	-3	
7	Lexi Thompson-3	
7	Tiffany Joh	-3	
7	Inbee Park	-3	
7	Lizette Salas-3 

For full leaderboard and live scoreboard:	
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kia Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2 

1	Dori Carter	-10	
2	Stacy Lewis-8	
2	Cristie Kerr-8	
4	Lizette Salas-7 
5	Tiffany Joh	-6	
5	Mariajo Uribe-6	
7	Chella Choi-5	
7	Lexi Thompson-5	
7	Shanshan Feng-5	
7	Paula Creamer	-5 

For full leaderboard and live scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kia Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2 

1	Dori Carter	-10	
2	Stacy Lewis-8	
2	Cristie Kerr-8	
4	Lizette Salas-7 
5	Tiffany Joh	-6	
5	Mariajo Uribe-6	
7	Chella Choi-5	
7	Lexi Thompson-5	
7	Shanshan Feng-5	
7	Paula Creamer	-5 

For full leaderboard and live scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kia Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 
1	Lizette Salas-10	
1	Cristie Kerr-10	
3	Anna Nordqvist-8	
3	Ayako Uehara	-8	
3	Shanshan Feng-8	
3	Dori Carter	-8 
7	Eun-Hee Ji	-7	
7	Lexi Thompson-7	
7	Chella Choi-7	
7	Stacy Lewis-7	

or full leaderboard and live scoreboard:	
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kia Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

This is shaping up as a 1 day tournament with the owner of a really hot round having a good chance to win it all. That's got to be good for attendance and I'm sure the LPGA couldn't be happier.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

FINAL RESULTS! 

1	Anna Nordqvist-13 
2	Lizette Salas-12	
3	Lexi Thompson-11 
4	Chella Choi-10	
5	Cristie Kerr-9	
6	Inbee Park	-8	
6	Se Ri Pak	-8	
6	Stacy Lewis-8	
6	Eun-Hee Ji	-8	
10	Giulia Sergas	-7	
10	Gerina Piller	-7	
10	Azahara Munoz	-7	
10	Julieta Granada-7	
10	Dori Carter	-7 

For full leaderboard and live scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kia Classic Preview & Pairings


----------

